# Marineland C-220 problems



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Been using it for 2+ years, reasonably happy with it but after last cleaning/filter change it started to leak from the seal in the back. Looks like I will need a new rubber seal to fix this.

Then I realized my old Eheim 2213 never had this kind of issue and still running strong.

I switched to the Marineland brand for the features such as self priming. I'm very disappointed now.

Anyone else having issues with the Marineland canister filters?


----------

